# Digital Camera in sub-zero temperatures



## yeti (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I really want to take my camera on a ski-trip tomorrow, but it's going to be extremely cold: the forecast is -16C with the windchill. (This is Canada)

I would like to do this right. What do I need to do to keep my camera, Canon EOS 40D, along with its lens working in such conditions AND bring them both back home at the end of the day just as working? Any suggestions?


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2008)

Problem is not the temperature, but the change in temperature and condensation it brings.


----------



## yeti (Jan 18, 2008)

I see. How can I protect my camera?


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 18, 2008)

I wouldn't risk a thousand dollar camera in temperatures below zero. Just me.


----------



## 250Gimp (Jan 18, 2008)

I have used my Xt outside in -15 C weather without any problem.  What I did is left the camera and lense in the bag for about 20 minutes so that it came down in temperature slowly before I used it.  When I went back into the warm house I left it in the bag for about an hour so it warmed up slowly.  

It worked for me.

I have also heard of people puting there gear in a zip lock bag for both transitions.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ThePup (Jan 18, 2008)

We don't get temps that cold down here, but from what I've read / heard, half the problem is the batteries don't like being that cold, and don't last as long.  Apparently keeping a couple of spare batteries inside your clothing, close to your body, and cycling them regularly is the best way around it.

The other half of the problem, as mentioned, is the condensation, and there's already suggestions around that.


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2008)

I was skiing with D80 and battery lasted long enough for like 600-700 non-flash shots.


----------



## yeti (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes, I am aware of the battery problem. I already read all Canon has to say about their batteries in the cold. 

I am worried about the lens. I have this fear that when I take my camera out tomorrow, my expensive lens will instantly crack in the cold. Sounds a bit crazy, I know.

Still, I would rather be safe than sorry. I want to do this the right way.


----------



## photo_guy (Jan 18, 2008)

Like the others said, keep your camera in a ziped locked bag when you are changing tempertures. I have done this before with my XTi and have had no problems. Also make sure you don't change lenses in the cold, it could cause condinsation on the sensor.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jan 18, 2008)

Some cameras seem to be able to handle the elements better than others. For instance, I've had my Konica Minolta Dimage A2 for four years and it has been in some _extreme _conditions. Here in Alberta, I frequently take it out in the winter cold. The only side effect is a lesser battery life.  I also brought this camera to Malaysia for four months, where normal humidity is above 95% and the daytime temperature is always 30 to 40 degrees (That's over 100 degrees fahrenheit, I believe)

I would walk out of the Hotel in the mornings and the whole camera would fog up from the inside out and I'd have to wait for about 10 minutes before I could see anything through the viewfinder. I am *very* impressed that even 2 years after the trip, this little thing isn't rusted up internally or malfunctioning in any way.


So like I said, it can vary.


----------



## Joves (Jan 18, 2008)

I take my D80 out to play all the time. I just keep one battery in an inside pocket and, change it when the other get too cold. Then put that battery in to warm up and, use it again when the other gets too cold. When I bring the camera in I have a very large ziplock freezer bag and, the camera goes in there to aclimate the equipment in. JUst push the excess air out. Any condesation will form on the outside of the bag. I have never had a lense body crack yet.


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 18, 2008)

Joves said:


> JUst push the excess air out. Any condesation will form on the outside of the bag. I have never had a lense body crack yet.


Shouldn't even have to bother with that.  The air inside the bag is the same cold dry air that your camera was in while outside.  It's the cold camera coming into a warm humid environment when you bring the camera back inside that is the problem.  If you have the bag open and acclimated to the air outside while shooting, then you don't have to worry about removing that air as it is dry air.


----------



## yeti (Jan 19, 2008)

It's the Big Day!!!
I have a fully charged expensive camera, I have a freshly charged battery... and a giant garbage bag.

Now if I can only remember how to ski...


----------



## Snyder (Jan 19, 2008)

I have shot my D200 outside with -50 degree temperature and work just fine until the battery or shutter froze, then I had to take it inside to warm back up.


----------



## skieur (Jan 19, 2008)

yeti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really want to take my camera on a ski-trip tomorrow, but it's going to be extremely cold: the forecast is -16C with the windchill. (This is Canada)
> 
> I would like to do this right. What do I need to do to keep my camera, Canon EOS 40D, along with its lens working in such conditions AND bring them both back home at the end of the day just as working? Any suggestions?


 
Sorry, but -16C with a windchill, I don't find particularly cold.  Three weeks ago, I was out on skis with my camera at -35C.  Coldest for me so far has been -40C with an extremely strong wind crossing a lake to get to a trail.  I have had no problems at all with my cameras, lenses or batteries.  I was out in the -40C temperatures for 7 hours with my equipment.

skieur


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 19, 2008)

^ holy jesus. Where were you, antarctica?

I don't think I'll ever take my camera out in sub-zero temps because

1) I won't find my self in many sub-zero temps in cali
2) I don't think it's worth it

haha


----------



## jrhaze (Jan 19, 2008)

RKW3 said:


> ^ holy jesus. Where were you, antarctica?
> 
> I don't think I'll ever take my camera out in sub-zero temps because
> 
> ...


 

When it's subzero for months on end a person pretty much has to come to terms with it . . .unfortunately


----------



## yeti (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for all the valuable information. I am back and my camera is still working. I did end up condensing some moisture, though. Apparently half an hour wasn't enough for it to warm up. 

I'll make sure this never happens again.


----------



## chrisk121 (Jan 19, 2008)

jrhaze said:


> When it's subzero for months on end a person pretty much has to come to terms with it . . .unfortunately



More like half of the year in Edmonton.


----------



## BYoung (Jan 19, 2008)

Ya when its below zero for months and months on end there isn't much one can do... 

But the other day I was driving around looking for some nice pictures with my XTi in the passenger seat. Once I found some tree's totally covered in snow that looked cool I stopped and didn't think twice about taking camera out of the warm truck straight into -35C winter. It wasn't snowing or anything but I spent around 1.5 hours out in the cold and nothing bad happened to my camera or lens. I didn't change lens' in the cold I just kept my 75-300 lens on the whole time.

I guess I should of thought on it a little more but... ah if it brakes then warranty would be done is all, I guess.


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 19, 2008)

RKW3 said:


> ^ holy jesus. Where were you, antarctica?
> 
> I don't think I'll ever take my camera out in sub-zero temps because
> 
> ...



The mountains here get sub zero fairly often...  Never taken my camera out quite that cold though.


----------



## skieur (Jan 22, 2008)

I have found that in really cold temperatures -20C to -40C with wind, that a light soft camera case like a Targus works to prevent the camera from getting cold or hot quickly thus preventing frost or condensation problems.
The major problem for me is keeping my breath from frosting up the viewfinder.

skieur


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc (Jan 22, 2008)

we never even get close here, dont think i would have to worry about it! lol


----------

